# Scoring elk?



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I drew a LE elk tag this year, and although I am fairly confident in my ability to get a decent guess of a field score on a bull, I thought I would jump on here and see what opinions/advice you guys may have. How do you field score a bull? What do you look for, or what tricks do you have? 

Also, if any of you have pics and a score (official or not) of a bull (dead or alive), I would love to see them. It will help me get better at it, as well as get the blood pumping for my hunt! (As if it weren't already!) 

Thanks guys!


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

First thing I always look for are the swords/4ths as my starting point. Makes it easy to quickly judge whether it's a 5 or 6 point by looking for the fork/whale tail behind it. I quickly gauge whether the 6th point is long or weak. Then look at the 3rds and compare their size to the 4ths. If they are not dwarfed by the swords that's a good sign. Front two points I look to see how far they extend in relation to the length of the elks face. I look for fronts that are curved upward at the end and thick at the bases.

If a bull looks good using this outline he is big enough, for me at least. 

I don't have a great way to explain the difference between a 340" bull and a 360" other than just looking at a bunch of elk and learning to see the difference. Takes practice in my opinion and I consider myself average at field scoring.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

My rule of thumb is that a mature bull is 12" from the tip of the nose to the center of the eye. 15" from the tip of the nose to the base of the horn. 

If every point is that 15" length and the beam is 4 times that eye to nose length you have a 350 bull. If all three of the first points are out to the tip of the nose and curl up from there and the beams are 4 times that 15" base to nose you'll be at least a booner 375. When they're all 20" and you have 4 times the 15" base to nose beams it's a 400" bull.

Sometimes you'll have a bull that has a huge head and he'll be bigger than you think. But most of the time the head grows before tine length.

Another decieving thing is that thirds can look short if they stick straight out to the side and look tiny in profile. You have to see a critter from the side and the front. Don't ever judge anything when looking at them from behind or at a quarting away angle. You will overestimate the ratio's when looking from behind because the head looks small relatively speaking from that direction. What looks like a 350" bull from behind will often be barely 300" when laying in the dirt so be forewarned.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Be careful of the relativity factor. Some bulls will look bigger than they are because of thin antler mass. A bull that looks like a 350 bull may only have a 43" beam and be thin, making him look much bigger than he is. The reverse can be said as well. Some bulls don't look as big because they have a lot of mass, making the tines look shorter.

The 30" rule (Roughly 30" from the base of the pedicle to the 4th point on the main beam) doesn't always apply either. A BIG bull will usually be in that neighborhood, making it easier to judge the rest of him by the relative measurements to the 30" mark, but an immature bull may only be 25" from the base to the 4th, making all of your measurements inflated.

Bottom line. Look at as many elk as you can and get a good idea of what the differences between a BIG bull and an immature or average bull are.

Here's a few examples. Don't take these scores or estimates as gospel, but you'll be able to see the difference.

While this may look like a really nice six point and don't get me wrong, it's a beautiful animal, but this is about judging not personal preference. He's thin, so the proportions look longer, making him look like he may have longer tines than he really does. I wouldn't put this bull over 315" and maybe smaller.

[attachment=2:1vasq90j]elk1.jpg[/attachment:1vasq90j]

This guy looks proportionately large as well, save the weak 3rd on the right side. Truth is, his beam probably isn't much over 40 and the length from the pedicle to the 4th is probably closer to 24", than it is 30". This can be deceiving and make a bull look much larger than he is. I can't imagine he is much ver 290". But if you were simply looking at the back end of this bull, one might think he is much bigger than he is.

[attachment=0:1vasq90j]bulkupload_animal-wallpapers_Deer_Bull-Elk-1.jpg[/attachment:1vasq90j]

On the other hand, this guys proportions are similar to the other two, but I'd definitely put him close to 30" from pedicle to 4th, so his tines will seem similar to the others, assuming they aren't standing next to one another when you are judging them. If you figure this bull at 30" from per. to 4th, he's probably sporting beams over 50", fronts well over 15", probably 15-20" of mass over the other 2 and well, you do the rest of the math. I'd say this bull has at least 50" on the other 2 animals.

[attachment=1:1vasq90j]Bugling_American_Elk_Wapiti-s1280x720-64253.jpg[/attachment:1vasq90j]


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I took this one on Panguitch LE archery in 06, scored 350 5/8ths

[attachment=1:1sj62i97]IMG_0323.jpg[/attachment:1sj62i97]

[attachment=0:1sj62i97]IMG_0341.jpg[/attachment:1sj62i97]


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have seen the paid outfitters- biggest names in the business- miss scores on elk by 50". Two examples come to mind-- a state record over 400" bull which many thought was 370ish and a 330 that they thought was 390. As Tree says, length of beams and mass and BODY size are the killers. Miss on one and you can really mess up a score. Also, it only takes 1 inch per measurement for a bull you thought was 350 to be a 330 or a 370. My recommendation is shoot one you think is big enough and be content!

I shot a bull on the Nebo which I thought was 300. I had hunted a long time and passed this bull on numerous occasions. When I got him home a friend just had to score him. I thought the bull had 48" beams, but he had 53" beams. Everything grew and he was a lot bigger than 300". Be happy with what you shoot because the animal sure isn't.......

Best of luck on your hunt and give us some photos come Fall.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great advise Tree/Packout.

I too drew a LE tag and have been trying to get up to speed on field judging myself. This is a link I found very helpful.

http://elk101.com/featured-articles/fea ... dging-elk/


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not quite sure why you guys are so worried about inches... A trophy is a trophy... Unless of course, you're trying to compensate for something... and a bigger elk on the wall will help accomplish this...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

How to score an elk. By PBH:


1. Find an elk.
2. Look a the elk.
3. Does the elk have antlers? if yes, continue to step 4. If not, go back to step 1.
4. Looking at the elk with antlers, start counting the number of points, one side at a time.
5. Tally up the number of points on each side. For example: 5x6, 6x6, 3x3.
6. scoring is complete.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Not quite sure why you guys are so worried about inches... A trophy is a trophy... Unless of course, you're trying to compensate for something... and a bigger elk on the wall will help accomplish this...


The man asked a question, we tried to help with an answer. Not trying to compensate for anything, but most guys just want to make the most of their OIL elk tag. For me, it is more like trying to guess the outcome of a football game. It just adds an interesting twist. Believe me, if I like the animal, it is going to hit the dirt, regardless of score.

Very simplistic PBH, I like it...


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

PBH said:


> How to score an elk. By PBH:
> 
> 1. Find an elk.
> 2. Look a the elk.
> ...


+1



Flyfishn247 said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite sure why you guys are so worried about inches... A trophy is a trophy... Unless of course, you're trying to compensate for something... and a bigger elk on the wall will help accomplish this...
> ...


You & PBH hit the nail on the head... If you like the animal, show it how much you love it by letting the air out of it. The trophy on the wall isn't about inches, but more about the actual memories of the hunt. Don't get me wrong, a huge rack is a bonus... But personally, my favorite trophy on my wall is a tiny lil 3 x 2 buck deer (euro mount) that my dad shot back in '09... Last deer he shot.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I am not sure if this has been posted yet or not, but it's a helpful tool to practice.










Also, someone once shared a magazine article that was written a while back that explained the field scoring process. It was very well written, and explains the process well. I think Pro shared it about a year ago. Pro, you recall this article?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

My opinion is shoot what you think looks good to you. If the animal you harvest is something you will be proud of and be able to tell your kids about for years. Then go for it. I am in the same boat I drew a LE elk tag this year and want to shoot the biggest thing I can. But I will be honest I will harvest what I think is "the bull for me". no matter on the size. good luck to you on your hunt!

Here are a few links that a friend emailed to me. maybe they will help.

http://www.bowsite.com/BOWSITE/features ... ldjudging/
http://forums.bowsite.com/biggame/5/T-Y ... oneElk.pdf


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

On an average sized bull (mass and length of main beam), you can start with 200 and add up the length of each tine and you will usually come within 10 inches or so of its score.


----------



## bigshooter (Jul 18, 2012)

Pbh- you are so wise thanks for sharing. The world is so much better because of you why can't you post something that is actually benificial?


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

bigshooter said:


> Pbh- you are so wise thanks for sharing. The world is so much better because of you why can't you post something that is actually benificial?


Uh oh... Time to grab the popcorn...

o-||


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

A man who rarely missed a score by more then 5 points once told me; look for that 5th or sixth point, then see if the fronts reach the nose, if so , then look for the 3rds that are outside of the main beam, next are the 4th and 5ths the same height...if all these things line up, let the air out cause it's a 340+ bull...it's worked for me in all my guiding and hunting...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's what I see going on ,, elk wise.

At a time when "scoring" is becoming more and more popular,

Bigger bulls are becoming less and less, Just too many LE permits being issued
on some units, for example.

I'm hearing of Wasatch, Manti, and Nebo permit holders this year finding it
harder and harder to find a "decent" scorable bull........

Just wait, there will be an out cry in coming years from hunters wanting to
see better bulls once again on these units...........................Any bets?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Here's what I see going on ,, elk wise.
> 
> At a time when "scoring" is becoming more and more popular,
> 
> ...


Yeah, well maybe, but I think the outcry won't be nearly as loud as the outcry for an opportunity to "hunt elk sometime in my lifetime...Please"

I say, LIMIT LE HUNTS NOW!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One thought I had that I think would be interesting is for Cabelas to put together a "scoring the elk" quiz or something. Have a worksheet you could pick up and go through the store and give your best guess at scoring all/some/select elk mounts in the store. Just to see how well you do. There is enough variety, viewing angles, all that, and it could get people to spend time in the store which is always good. It could be self-guided, or part of a scoring class or something. 

What about it? Any Cabela's employees here? Make it happen!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

GREAT idea Gary! ,, Nothing comes close to 'experience' when scoring animals.

The very,very best practice one can have is seeing bulls in the field, watching them harvested,
and then scoring them.....

It took me between 10-15 bulls before I could look through a spotting scope and say what a score 
was with confidence............................................On hand 'field' experience, nothing better.


----------

